# top rack or bottom rack????



## tailkilla (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, Im planning on smoking a butt,some ribs,and some chicken wings this weekend. I have one of those cheap brinkmans form homedepot that cost 39.99. The one that looks like a black R2D2..lol Well my question is in what order do i place my meats? Do i place the butt on the bottom rack or top. Ribs? wings? please help. thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 23, 2012)

From what I've learned here, poultry goes on the bottom! Don't want the poultry juices to contaminate the other foods.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> From what I've learned here, poultry goes on the bottom! Don't want the poultry juices to contaminate the other foods.


I learned that tip from this website. x2 on the poultry on the bottom.


----------



## luv2q (Mar 23, 2012)

Tailkilla said:


> The one that looks like a black R2D2..lol


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 23, 2012)

Always put poultry on the bottom like the others said. The only problem I see is the wings will take about 2-3 hours, the ribs 5-6 hours doing the 2-2-1 or the 3-2-1 method, and the butt will be longer than that. I think they say figure 2 hours per lb. on the butt, but always go with the internal temperature of 200* for pulling.

So it looks like you will have to pull everything out to get the wings off, then put the butt and ribs back in.


----------



## tailkilla (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks everyone.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2012)

You got some good info. The only addition would be, after removing the wings, you can reassemble with the ribs on top since they will be the next thing you deal with...JJ


----------



## tailkilla (Mar 26, 2012)

Well everything came out good this weekend. The only thing would be that I cant seem to get my smoker over the 200 degree mark. I constantly have to be adding coals and wood. It took me 10 hours to smoke a butt,and some ribs but they came out sooooo good. My third smoke and im getting better abd better at it. I defitnatly need to see about an electric or gas smoker. Its just too much work with small coal brinkmans i have.


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 26, 2012)

I also have an R2D2. :)

You didn't list your location and if you are in a cool climate it is great for smoking cheese using pellets or dust with an amazing amps.

I'm in Florida and this year there were only a few weeks I could smoke cheese on that unit. If you're from a colder region you should try smoking cheese. You might need to add a tray with ice in it to keep it under 100°. Also keep it in the shade when doing cheese. The black unit will heat to 100° without adding any heat!

Happy smoking and thanks for the post.

WC


----------

